# what are the advantages of have a duck stance



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Your front foot is in the exact same position going in both directions...makes it easier to ride switch.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Regulatori said:


> Your front foot is in the exact same position going in both directions...makes it easier to ride switch.


This :thumbsup:


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

k thank ill try it and let u know


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Duck stance*

Ducks rarely fall.

Seriously, if you just stand relaxed then prepare yourself for a physical response - think football linebacker, baseball fielder, or stand-up position in wrestling - you will bend your knees a bit and your feet will naturally go into a duck position. Different folks use different angles but almost everyone does this naturally. It's very well balanced.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Going along with what people said...

The main advantage is if you want to ride switch. It also is more natural for a bending position (besides getting a table or something...).

Forward stance for both is often used by racers or freeriders since you rarely ride switch and it kinda forces you to put your weight forward (I believe). 

It ends up being whatever you like though, some people like Duck and some don't. :dunno:


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

ya ill try that next year when i get some more snow and ive been having trouble riding switch


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have always ridden with a duck stance, 15 front -8 in back, but I always seem to get some pain in my rear knee after a day of riding, like it is torqued or something. Could this be due to my stance? If so, would less angle in the back relieve the pressure or would more angle help?

I guess I need to just play around with my rear angles, but unfortunately, our season is now over in the Midwest, so that will be on my list for next year. Right now I cannot imagine riding anything but duck, so I hope more angle will relieve the pressure rather than less. Like the other guy said, I feel way more balanced with a duck stance.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I find that duck is cool too because it helped me learn not to face the direction I'm going in (bad skiing habit lol) 

Started with 15/0. Then changed to duck shortly after and I found it brought me more sideways, I also feel I can put more power into my heel edge turns.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

how weird is it to have a 15/-15 stance? always had it, never tried anything else.


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

i just got done trying to 15/-15 stance in my house its seems so different ill get used to it next season


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

It depends on where you were at before. Going from say a 15/0 to a 15/-15 will be very noticeable/maybe uncomfortable. I went from a 15/-4 to now a -9 or -11 and it wasn't that much of a change. Soon I'll try a full -15.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

im 15/-9, used to ride 15/-15 but i found i dont need the exact same positioning to ride switch and i've been doing alot of freeriding recently


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

My stance is 15/-15. That's what i've always ridden, and I like it. Today I noticed though that when I ride, I tend to look forward and it opens my shoulders up and it looks kinda funny. Like I can't be completely sideways lol. Any advice?


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm new, but I've been riding 15/-15 on every rental board(drives them nuts when I ask them to set it there, but it feels right for me). Started out Saturday on 15/0 regular, but it felt weird and hurt control when I ended up goody(I spend about half my time regular and the other half goofy, don't have a dominant foot). Can't wait till next winter when I'll have my own gear, no more rentals to deal with.


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

Im thinking of going duck stance. right now im at 12/0. Something I've noticed though is when you walk, look down at your feet. Most people i know including me walk slightly duck stance naturally.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lareaper said:


> My stance is 15/-15. That's what i've always ridden, and I like it. Today I noticed though that when I ride, I tend to look forward and it opens my shoulders up and it looks kinda funny. Like I can't be completely sideways lol. Any advice?


I had this problem while riding 15/-15. I changed to a more forward stance in equal increments. I found 18/-12 to solve my problem and this is my most comfortable position. I don't have a problem riding switch. A mirrored duck stance isn't going to magically endow you with switch abilities. Still takes practice. I just makes it feel better when doing it.

Also, ducked stance does not mean both your feet are at the exact same angles. A duck stance is + on your front and - on your back. +15/-3 is still duck for example.

If your back knee is bothering you, you need to play with different angles.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I struggled with duck too at first, having pain in the rear knee. You just have to remember to not try to point your rear knee forward when your rear foot is pointing backward. The pain is probably just your body subconsciously trying to fight the new stance.

A word of caution to those messing with slow increments to full duck w/ the rear foot: Even if you start out at +15/-3, you need to concentrate on not letting that rear knee rotate to point forward. When you're at a slight negative angle in the rear, it's easy to make a small rotation of the knee without really feeling it. When you progress to a more negative angle, that habit will hurt you..


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

one other thing about duck that hasn't been mentioned.... for those of you with big feet, it will allow for a narrower board without getting any toe drag.

since i'm a mutant and ride about a 30, -24, i can ride a mid-wide board even with my size 12's... in most cases anyway. 

i found i kept adjusting my angles until i didn't hurt my knees and hips. for some reason, this crazy duck stance seems to be something that works. crazy enough, my wife rides very similar angles even before we ever met.

i'm thinking next year i'll put a regular stance on my faster, cruising board just to see if my knees and such can handle it...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tooscoops said:


> since i'm a mutant and ride about a 30, -24, i can ride a mid-wide board even with my size 12's... in most cases anyway.


Those are some insane angles 

Sharing a board with you would be an adventure.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah... people look at me funny. right now its because i'm not wearing pants.

on the hill though, people look at me funny as well. could be the corderoy onsie though, not the angles.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tooscoops said:


> corderoy onsie


I wanted the Oakley corderoy snowboard pants last year. My fiancee was having none of it.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

boo! my wife loves mine! its ribbed for her pleasure. its also brown so all of the people at the hill have come to call me corderoy bear...

anywho, guess i should stop threadjacking. ducks go quack.


----------

